# An Post ends free redirected post but not "return to sender".



## theresa1 (19 Nov 2010)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1119/anpost.html


[broken link removed]


This is madness - some very, very important letters will not get to people. The big problem I see for example is when people leave off - is it South or East etc.


----------



## shnaek (19 Nov 2010)

*An post charging for redirected mail-when?*

Any idea when An Post are going to start charging for redirected mail? And what is going to happen to mail which is posted with a redirected address without a stamp?

I read on RTE.ie today that they are going to start charging for redirected mail, but there is no date mentioned.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Nov 2010)

with immediate effect, I thought??


----------



## Ann1 (19 Nov 2010)

We used this service 2 years ago.... and paid for it....about €50 I think. I thought there has always been a charge to redirect mail?


----------



## Ann1 (19 Nov 2010)

Ah! just looked at the article..they mean forwarding mail that has been delivered to the wrong address. if you know the forwarding address looks like you have to put a stamp on it now.


----------



## Complainer (19 Nov 2010)

Ann1 said:


> if you know the forwarding address looks like you have to put a stamp on it now.


I just wonder how they would enforce this. If you don't put a second stamp on it, presumably they ask the recipient to pay on arrival?


----------



## Boyd (19 Nov 2010)

Return to sender I assume


----------



## papervalue (19 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> I just wonder how they would enforce this. If you don't put a second stamp on it, presumably they ask the recipient to pay on arrival?


 
I think they will return to orginal sender and not deliver to correct person. 

It will cost some companies a bit if they were using one building as registered office for a lot of companies(say 100plus)- Before cross out address and repost, now want a stamp on it


----------



## Leo (19 Nov 2010)

This makes sense to me as a cost saving measure from An Post. If I were to move I would consider it my responsibility to ensure anyone likely to send me a very, very important letter had my up to date contact information. 



theresa1 said:


> The big problem I see for example is when people leave off - is it South or East etc.


 
Not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Complainer (19 Nov 2010)

papervalue said:


> I think they will return to orginal sender and not deliver to correct person.


I wonder how much post actually has a sender address on it?


----------



## Time (19 Nov 2010)

They do open letters to find the return address.


----------



## ajapale (19 Nov 2010)

Threads merged


----------



## gipimann (19 Nov 2010)

Does this mean that we can't do a "return to sender" on unsolicited junk mail, which I've done from time to time, without putting a stamp on it!


----------



## pudds (19 Nov 2010)

Nice time to be introducing this in the middle of a depression  Must stock up on stamps


----------



## becky (19 Nov 2010)

How much will they save/make?


----------



## Time (19 Nov 2010)

gipimann said:


> Does this mean that we can't do a "return to sender" on unsolicited junk mail, which I've done from time to time, without putting a stamp on it!


You can still do that.


----------



## theresa1 (20 Nov 2010)

Hughes Road East, North and South Dublin 12 would be one example -sometimes the PostMen themselves will deliver to the wrong house even though correctly addressed.


----------



## Time (20 Nov 2010)

I would assume in cases of mis delivery like that an post would have to shoulder the cost.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Nov 2010)

pudds said:


> Nice time to be introducing this in the middle of a depression Must stock up on stamps


 
Our local Post Office will not be selling stamps anymore in a few weeks time .

They say that stamps will only be available in ' hole in the wall ' outside .

All customers at PO counter will be given a sticker/label instead


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Nov 2010)

The announcement clearly states An Post *has put an end* to redirecting letters. It also states the decision was taken *in the past year*.
Glad you pointed that out as we occasionally get post for family members who have flown the nest.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Jul 2015)

Fully in force now. Happily redirected on Monday. Redirected another one yesterday - postman returned it this morning.

I wonder how they got around this:

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/an-post-admits-ending-free-post-redirection-was-illegal-1.686891


----------

